# Need a diver



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

So we had to cut the line to the anchor to day. It is in 30 ft of water. not sure that it is caught on. It is just past the shalomar marina. Just like to find someone willing to help out a forum member ( we will pick up the cost of the air). We can pick you up anywhere in that area or destin/fort Walton.... :thumbsup:


----------



## chef.wilson (Nov 15, 2011)

ill be in that area sunday. got a few of us divers that can look. if you dont mind waiting unitl then or if someone hasnt come along by then ill be more than happy to find it for ya


----------

